

Tor's most visited hidden sites host child abuse images - pmalynin
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30637010

======
informatimago
This is the standard governmental excuse to try to invade people privacy. The
number of child molesters in a given country is very small, and they are
mostly accounted for and controled by the police already (if I'm to believe
police officers themselves).

